# My toddler swallowed stone



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi,
My toddler swallowed small stone or something else last night. I don't know exactly what she swallowed. She seems to be fine. I read on the Internet, if I don't find it in her poop in the next 2 days, I should take her to a doctor. But is there a easier way to check the poop? She usually poops in our regular toilet. Thinking of scooping it out and digging it through really grosses me out.... Any tip would be appreciated.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

A friend went through this. Only bit of advice they had was to use a fish net you can later toss. IIRC, they'd do the 'digging' on some TP with a plastic spoon ffrom a fast food place and they'd just rinse the spoon for next use until they found whatever it was they were looking for. (a nickel, i think)








hope your kidlet is ok!


----------

